# Before and After -SABLES (birth-now)



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Im bringing my new sable puppy home in 4 weeks! Anybody out there have any pics of their sable puppies when they were weeks old and what they look like now?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

3.5 weeks









5 weeks









7 weeks









12 weeks (blonde phase!)









4.5 months









6 months









10 months


















1 year









1.5 years


















2 years


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful dog, 

what are the wraps on his ankles for in the harness picture?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here is Masi

3 weeks









9 weeks









4 months









1 year









2 yrs









4 years


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OffgridAlex said:


> Beautiful dog,
> 
> what are the wraps on his ankles for in the harness picture?


Thanks! They are for flyball, supposed to cover the hocks and stop pads but sometimes creep up between races.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful baby you got, there. I can't wait for our girl to come home.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow. Those are some beautiful sables. Here are some of Rocco, although I don't have any pics before 10 weeks. 

10 weeks








3 months








5 months








8 months








1 year 








15 months










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

baby Gibbs, green ribon


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all beautiful dogs

vaks, gibbs grew up to fast LOL..He is such a handsome boy


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

loll I have too much pic... it's too long to search in my albums ... lolll


----------



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww there all soo cute! Can't wait to see what my little guy is gonna look like when he's grown!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra

*Newborn Zefra (with littermates)


















*About 7-8 weeks









*About 9 weeks









*About 5-6 months









*10 ish months









*About a year









*Present


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i love this thread!!!! i cant believe the different color stages they go thru, just incredible.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Next time I want a sable. It's like you get a new, different dog every month. They are all gorgeous. I really like that blonde stage.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You know I really never thought too much about sables before I joined this forum. You guys n gals have some really beautiful GSD's here. I am really starting to love sable too  Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger 8 weeks through 19 months.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My big man, Hunter.


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Lots of beautiful Sables in here! You'll definitely see the coat change A LOT the first year...

Tango @ 8 weeks

Move, I dare you! (8 weeks) by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

Tango @ 7 months

Stay boy! by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

so. many. PUPPPPIIEEESSS!!!!

This thread isnt fair.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jade at about 12 weeks.









6 months









and 7 months









I can't wait to see how she changes over time! :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

the day she was born 








A few days old


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper is my pattern sable..so not as dark as most dogs on here but similar to Abby142's "Jade"..Don't have any of her as a newborn but from about 12 weeks on to 11 and a half months. She will be a year old on January 16th 2013..which is next wednesday! Time suure flies! I love everyone elses dogs and watching them grow up!


----------



## VYKING (Oct 31, 2012)

Great photos


----------

